# Can a ViP211 be purchased?



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

I haven't been able to find this answer...

I currently have a ViP611 for my primary viewing room. I also have a dual tuner SD receiver for my secondary areas. I was considering purchasing an HD OTA tuner to pick up HD locals for one of my HD ready secondary tv's. I was thinking about using the 211 for this purpose. Does this make sense? Does anyone know what the purchase price is?


----------



## cherokeeafton (Mar 12, 2006)

You can purchase them off of EBAY and other places for $275 to $350. I got a new one off of EBAY several months ago for $300. No problem with DISH getting it activated.


----------



## geno58 (Jan 14, 2006)

jmsteffen said:


> I haven't been able to find this answer...
> 
> I currently have a ViP611 for my primary viewing room. I also have a dual tuner SD receiver for my secondary areas. I was considering purchasing an HD OTA tuner to pick up HD locals for one of my HD ready secondary tv's. I was thinking about using the 211 for this purpose. Does this make sense? Does anyone know what the purchase price is?


I don't know exactly what the price is, but I think it is $299.00. If I was you, I wouldn't purchase one of these receivers just yet. I would consider a lease. Just a suggestion of course. I have experience with two of these receivers and also according to most of the forums, they are having problems with a lot of them. I leased the two I have, and glad I did now. One of them, quit picking up Satelite signals. They replaced it with no cost of course, since I lease. The other one the picture blacks out several times a month, and has to be rebooted. On the black-outs, Dish tech support says they are working on a software download to correct this, but they have been saying that for several months now. I hope this helps you in some way


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

If I get one from E*, do I have to get it activated right away? Right now, I plan to use it only for OTA HD Locals and I don't want to discard my other SD dual tuner receiver (322). Nor, do I want to increase my monthly fees.


----------



## geno58 (Jan 14, 2006)

jmsteffen said:


> If I get one from E*, do I have to get it activated right away? Right now, I plan to use it only for OTA HD Locals and I don't want to discard my other SD dual tuner receiver (322). Nor, do I want to increase my monthly fees.


Getting back to your first post, you stated you have the vip611 Hd-tuner. If this is correct, are you aware, you can hook two different tv's to that tuner. Why, would you want to get another hd-tuner. You can hook only one tv to the vip211. The reason why I got two vip211's myself, was to hook to 2 separate tvs, instead of the one vip611. I didn't want the dvr recording part & hard drive, and of course the extra $ charge. In other words, if I had wanted the dvr & hard drive recording, I would have purchased the vip611, and hooked it to two area Tvs, and not leased any vip211's. I think you need Dish to hook up the secondary area tv to the vip611 in your main area. Hope this helps some.


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

geno58 said:


> Getting back to your first post, you stated you have the vip611 Hd-tuner. If this is correct, are you aware, you can hook two different tv's to that tuner. Why, would you want to get another hd-tuner. You can hook only one tv to the vip211. The reason why I got two vip211's myself, was to hook to 2 separate tvs, instead of the one vip611. I didn't want the dvr recording part & hard drive, and of course the extra $ charge. In other words, if I had wanted the dvr & hard drive recording, I would have purchased the vip611, and hooked it to two area Tvs, and not leased any vip211's. I think you need Dish to hook up the secondary area tv to the vip611 in your main area. Hope this helps some.


Let me explain it a little better...

Background:
I have the 622 currently hooked up to 2 tv's (1-HD, 1-SD). I also have two other TV's hooked up to a 322, which is also a dual tuner unit. One of these latter TV's is an "HD ready" TV (meaning it has the display capability for HD but does not have a built in HD tuner).

Desire:
I want to be able to get local HD channels on my HD ready TV via an an OTA antenna. Mostly, for football season. I still intend to use the 322 and Dish Network as its primary provider. I have been looking at several HD tuners that I could connect directly to the TV that will do the job.

My Question:
Can I use the 211 for this purpose? I would use it for antenna reception ONLY and not activate it with dish at this time. My thinking was that this would give me some downstream options that I would not get from a "brand X" tuner, should I decide to reconfigure my setup and add more HD.

Does this all make sense???

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Why purchase it? Invest the $300 in a 4% CD and lease the receiver. It takes 4 1/2 years before the purchase is cheaper than leasing. And if E* comes out with a super-duper new receiver after your 18 month lease period, you can upgrade and not have to writeoff the old receiver. Also, if you become disenchanted with E*, god forbid, you can get out after 18 months and not have a $300 doorstop.

I always owned my receivers until I get the new 622. That included a $475 6000. Still own a 301 I paid $75 for. But from now on, at least with the higher priced receivers, I'm going to lease.


----------



## geno58 (Jan 14, 2006)

jmsteffen said:


> Let me explain it a little better...
> 
> Background:
> I have the 622 currently hooked up to 2 tv's (1-HD, 1-SD). I also have two other TV's hooked up to a 322, which is also a dual tuner unit. One of these latter TV's is an "HD ready" TV (meaning it has the display capability for HD but does not have a built in HD tuner).
> ...


Yes, what you want to do makes sense, But........
In answer to your direct question, can I use the 211 for this purpose? Yes, you can get Locals with the 211. 
Next question: Can I do this without activating the receiver? NO, you cannot get Locals, or anything else, until you call Dish and activate the receiver. You cannot use the receiver for anything, until it is properly activated. Therefore, you will have to pay $6.00 extra each month to get your Locals on that 211 Hd receiver. I hope this clears it up for you.


----------

